# on clomid and feeling lost



## Nell H (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi,

i am new to this forum and so glad that I found it, though I don't seem to know much by comparison to some of the things I have read, I am feeling a Little naive. I am about to start my fourth cycle of Clomid and just want to cry, maybe if I put down my 'story' someone might help.

I was referred and given 6 months supply of clomid in December. According to the doctor all my 'lady hormones' are there (her words), I just don't ovulate. I was scanned and nothing was found to be amiss. I started with 50mg and lots of hope, I went for the day 21 blood test and heard nothing. I took the second cycle of clomid and had just taken the last tablet when the hospital rang me to say it wasn't working and to start taking 100mg ( a bit thoughtless, in my mind, but I realise there are lots of others in the same situation and obviously too late for that month). Needless to say I started my third cycle of clomid and waited, worrying that it wasn't working again (they never told me this might happen), AF arrived, so I had to ring the hospital to ask if the dose was right before I took the next lot of tablets, I was told yes your results are fine, keep taking the tablets and doing the deed. Why couldn't they have rang me first, or am I being stupid? In my happiness at being told the tablets were working, I forgot to ask for another prescription to complete the 6 moths i had been told. When I rang for this and called in to collect it, I felt like I was an inconvenience and that my ringing up was out of order. Maybe it was just how I felt at the time.  I have a few questions I need to ask but now don't want to ring up and be made to feel like a pain.

The doctor has said, because of my age (39), I will have 6 months on clomid and then he will refer me for IVF and to lose some weight otherwise they won't help me. He never said how much weight or gave me a target and I am really worried about the IVF, I really don't want to go down that road if the clomid is doing what it is supposed to do, however, I have heard that they won't use my eggs if I am over 40. I am really worried about the whole situation, the clomid, the weight, the timescale and the pressure I feel, am I normal and can anyone relate to this?

Sorry if this sounds a bit disjointed and a bit whining for a first post, I just don't really have anyone to ask

Nell


----------



## tonia vel (Jan 8, 2011)

hi dont know if i can be any help but been ttc for 3 yrs aint ovulated either in 3yrs waiting 12 months to have a first appointment at ivf wales was seen under went a number of tests all ok besides not ovulating dh got slow swimmers but plenty of them

started taking clomid in feb 50mg didnt ovulate march 50 mg  didnt ovulate went back to ivf wales told take 150mg this month then 100mg the next 2 months and pleased to say i did ovulate yesterday but been told that i am on the waiting list for ivf/iui they not sure wot one yet but been told will not be seen about this til early 2012 at the closes date

join in on the clomid chapter 8 the girls there r very supportive and welcome everyone cos we r all in the same boat


----------



## tonia vel (Jan 8, 2011)

ive too had to lose weigh been told my bmi should be below 30 for my high of 5"10


----------



## Nell H (Apr 23, 2011)

thank you ladies, feeling better today, it's good to know that I am not on my own, but at the same time, wish we all didn't have to go through this, good luck everyone and thank you for being there today xxxx


----------



## SarLiv (Dec 29, 2010)

come and join us on the crazy clomid thread - we are all there.  lots of ladies taking clomid and lots of stories to help you.

i was only given 3m of clomid and told if i was not pregnant my only chance was IVF because my FSH level was so high (fertility age higher than my actual age of 32)  month 1 failed (on 100mg) but i did ovulate etc but month two was successful and i did get my BFP.

I felt intense pressure like i had 3m to change my life and if not it was IVF and all that that entails and i was so stressed about it - but it did work.

i guess what i am trying to say is you have had one month showing it is working,  there is every chance now you have the dosage right that it will work in the next couple of months and you will have your BFP.

come onto the crazy clomid thread - i found it invaluable support and everyone is lovely.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Link to the chatter thread
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260094.672


----------

